# THE CAPITAL CAIRO | C11 & C12 Twin Towers | 160m x 2 | 27 fl x 2 | T/O



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/CSCECEGYPT/posts/1438350349894927


----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=651351379161974


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)

​


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Mortdecai (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

another ground level shot


----------

